# Dubizzle jobs help?!?



## fitness94 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anybody else have any issues with the Jobs section on Dubizzle? Applied to 50+ jobs and I haven't heard a response out of anyone, not even one acknowledging that I've applied...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll repeat what I have said a million times before - no reputable company is going to advertise on Dubizzle! They will use recruitment agents, post vacanies on their own websites and use things like Linkedin.

The not replying thing is pretty standard here. Companies get inundated with hundreds if not thousands of applicants and people just apply for whatever, whether they are qualified or not - many cv's just go straight in the bin.


----------

